# Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?



## MPa (18. März 2012)

*Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

Moin liebe Forum-Mitglieder,

ich weiß nicht ob das Thema hier reinpasst, hoffe aber, dass es hier nicht komplett fehl am Platze ist 

Folgende Frage:

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen meine Komponenten für meinen neuen PC zum Eigenzusammenbau erhalten.
Leider musste ich während der Bastelarbeiten feststellen, dass mein CPU-Kühler (Thermalright Macho HR-02) nicht so ohne weiteres auf mein Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 passt, da die neuartigen Heatspreader des CPU´s im Weg sind (wer das Mainboard kennt, weiß wovon ich rede )

Musste mir jetzt erstmal bei Mindfactory so einen speziellen Montagerahmen kaufen, da die Montage mit dem mitgelieferten Rahmen nicht möglich ist.

Natürlich hatte ich bereits voller Vorfreude meine CPU eingebaut und mit Wärmepaste (Arctig Cooling MX-2) dünn bestrichen.

Das war ca. vor 3 Tagen und der Montagerahmen trifft wohl erst zwischen dem 21.-22.03 ein.

Sollte die Paste entfernt werden und neu aufgetragen werden, oder kann die ruhig drauf bleiben weil die so schnell nicht austrocknen?

Ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## EnergyCross (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

austrocknen wird die wohl nicht.

solange kein staub drauf kommt würde ich mir auch keine sorgen machen und den macho einfach drauf setzen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

Ist ja auch so an der Luft wenn der CPU Kühler drauf ist. Ist ja nicht Luftdicht abgeschlossen. Vorallem wird die ja nicht mal von der Hitze der CPU trocken. 

Kannst ja nochmal bisschen verstreichen und dann rauf mit der CPU


----------



## _chris_ (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

Also wenn die WLP noch gut aussieht und "streichzart" ist und auch keine Fusseln oder so drauf sind, würde ich die Paste drauflassen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

Wenn du dir Sorgen machst dass was nicht klappt, putz die Paste mit einem Nasentuch ab und mach nochmal eine hauchdünne Schicht drauf. Sollte ja noch übrig sein (hast ja nicht die ganze Tube darauf gedrückt )


----------



## MPa (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

Alles klar danke euch!

Mal sehen wie sie in den nächsten Tagen aussehen wird


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

Okey, viel Spass beim zusammenbau, und es lohnt sich den Anpressdruck zu überprüfen indem du den CPU Kühler montierst. Demontierst und schaust ob da Paste dran klebt. Wenn Kühlpaste dran klebt ist der Kontakt gut, wenn nicht, dann nicht


----------



## MPa (18. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Okey, viel Spass beim zusammenbau, und es lohnt sich den Anpressdruck zu überprüfen indem du den CPU Kühler montierst. Demontierst und schaust ob da Paste dran klebt. Wenn Kühlpaste dran klebt ist der Kontakt gut, wenn nicht, dann nicht



Danke auch für diesen tipp!
Werd ich machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wie lange darf die Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU bleiben, bevor der Lüfter aufgesetzt wird?*

Die Paste wird definitiv selbst nach Wochen nicht austrocknen, hatte es mal einen Kühlertausch gehabt wo ich den alten nur beiseite gepackt hatte ( nach ein paar Wochen lag der Erfolg klar auf der Hand  ). Einfach irgendwo in eine Schachtel stellen.


----------

